# No puddle is that small



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

"small mud puddles" ARENT EVEN THIS SMALL!!
http://www.oddee.com/_media/imgs/articles/a144_ipond.jpg


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

link doesn't work.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/3n5z5jk


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...i am not sure if you are aware of it or not...but that is not exactly what i would call a puddle....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Same here.


----------

